# ATTENTION !!!!! KNOW THE FACTS ABOUT nononono.....!!!!!



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2020)

*Petty
Anus Retentive
Delusional
Vindictive
Ignorant*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

*Nice to see that the current events have unsettled you so....*
*So much so that you have to post a " Hate " Thread....
*
*You are as predictable as your five symptoms you have projected above....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2020)

I don’t take responsibility at all.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> View attachment 6642



*THAT'S CORRECT !*

*WITH THE CONGRESS AND FURTHER WITH " CHINA "....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *THAT'S CORRECT !
> 
> WITH THE CONGRESS AND FURTHER WITH " CHINA "....*


When you say “me”, I didn’t do it.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> When you say “me”, I didn’t do it.


*Who's " me "...ididntdoit.*
*
A new personality....?
*
*Oh boy, more target practice....





*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Who's " me "...ididntdoit.*
> 
> *A new personality....?*
> 
> ...


That’s a nasty question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> That’s a nasty question.


Are you inferring nono is a she?


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> That’s a nasty question.


*Nah......you question the nasty.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Are you inferring nono is a she?


*He.........are you inferring your stupidity.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *He.........are you inferring your stupidity.*


t only calls questions nasty that come from female reporters.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t only calls questions nasty that come from female reporters.


*Pulease......That's really is ridiculous.*

*Grow up.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Pulease......That's really is ridiculous.
> 
> Grow up.*


Show me where I am wrong.


----------



## nononono (Mar 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Show me where I am wrong.



*Show the Forum where YOU are right.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 13, 2020)

Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
“Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
"When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
"It's just astonishing that this man is president of the United States. The man, the con man, from New York City. Many bankruptcies, failed businesses, a reality show, that branded him as something that he never was. A successful businessman. Well, he's the President of the United States now, and the man who said he would make the country great again. And he's brought death, suffering, and economic collapse on truly an epic scale."
"And, let's be clear. This isn't happening in every country around the world. This place. Our place. Our home. Our country. The United States. We are the epicenter. We are the place where you're the most likely to die from this disease. We're the ones with the most shattered economy. And we are, because of the fool that sits in the Oval Office behind the Resolute Desk.


----------



## nononono (Jul 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Over the weekend, Republican Steve Schmidt, who ran John McCain's 2008 campaign for president, was interviewed on MSNBC.
> In response to a very general question regarding the Trump Presidency, Mr. Schmidt spoke for two solid minutes and gave the most insightful and brutally honest response of what the Trump Presidency has done to our great country.
> “Donald Trump has been the worst president this country has ever had. And, I don't say that hyperbolically. He is. But he is a consequential president. And, he has brought this country in three short years to a place of weakness that is simply unimaginable if you were pondering where we are today from the day where Barack Obama left office. And, there were a lot of us on that day who were deeply skeptical and very worried about what a Trump presidency would be. But this is a moment of unparalleled national humiliation, of weakness.”
> "When you listen to the President, these are the musings of an imbecile. An idiot. And I don't use those words to name call. I use them because they are the precise words of the English language to describe his behavior. His comportment. His actions. We've never seen a level of incompetence, a level of ineptitude so staggering on a daily basis by anybody in the history of the country whose ever been charged with substantial responsibilities.”
> ...


*That's for letting the forum know how many other logins you have with the above post......*
*
Now " GO F@#K YOURSELF " you lame ass Union Troll for the CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS...!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2020)

nononono said:


> *That's for letting the forum know how many other logins you have with the above post......*
> 
> *Now " GO F@#K YOURSELF " you lame ass Union Troll for the CRIMINAL DEMOCRATS...!!*


You certainly wear your insecurity on your sleeve for all to see.


----------



## nononono (Jul 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You certainly wear your insecurity on your sleeve for all to see.


*Secure this......Troll.





*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Secure this......Troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Jul 15, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 8148


*And " I " Trump you with this one....





*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 15, 2020)

nononono said:


> *And " I " Trump you with this one....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 15, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> *Petty
> Anus Retentive
> Delusional
> Vindictive
> Ignorant*


Do you ever look in the mirror?
Who du you see?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jul 16, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t only calls questions nasty that come from female reporters.


Jim Acosta is hardly female, but he is a bitch....


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2020)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Do you ever look in the mirror?
> Who du you see?


Open you eyes, Dick.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Open you eyes, Dick.


You du tu?


----------



## nononono (Jul 17, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Open you eyes, Dick.


*You've lost your " weak " ability to humor.....now it's just hostility*
*because you have stayed with a filthy losing Team....
Even if you win periodically, you are with a Filthy Losing Team....
Who in their right mind wants to be associated with a Political
Party that promoted slavery and started the Klu Klux Klan......
Seriously .....!
*
*Answer that like an adult for once "Bob "....!*


----------

